# (Q) Vibrant won't play any videos!



## iNeedICS

I'm on aokp milestone 6 and my YouTube and Netflix won't work:/
I wiped data
I wiped both caches 
And I formatted system 
Flashed rom
Flashed gapps 
Waited 10 minutes 
And still no luck! 
Is it the fact that I formated the system:'( 
I've cleared data of YouTube I've un installed and reinstalled and no luck 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Its probably the bad /system/etc/media_profiles.xml that milestone6 shipped with.

You can pull the file from aokp build40 and push it to your phone, set perms and reboot, or I think someone (hurtz777 maybe) posted a flashable fix for it on XDA in the Vibrant AOKP thread.


----------



## iNeedICS

Br1cK said:


> Its probably the bad /system/etc/media_profiles.xml that milestone6 shipped with.
> 
> You can pull the file from aokp build40 and push it to your phone, set perms and reboot, or I think someone (hurtz777 maybe) posted a flashable fix for it on XDA in the Vibrant AOKP thread.


But it was doing the same thing with build 40 too:/

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

Have you checked the Vibrant AOKP thread for others with the same issue?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19049-aokp-vibrantmtd-milestone-6/

You should ask about it over there for better responses to your query.

I can say with 100% assurance, video playback is working on ICZen, which we build from AOKP source with some tweaks on top.


----------



## dougfresh

Go to the OP in SubZero kernel by MP and flash the 720 fix zip . That might be it...


----------



## drjjones426

Video playback on M6 didn't work for myself either I reverted to Zen 1.8.4. Gonna flash 1.8.5 as soon as battery charges and will report back

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## drjjones426

I can confirm all video works on 1.8.5 where it didn't on M6....weird stuff

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## iNeedICS

You guys are great thanks! My friend is a zen on his Vibrant now hope this works!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

